# How to Block Swarming Termites from Entering Dormer Vents



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

Well, I can empathize with you on this subject. For the first few years that we lived in our current house we’d have hundreds of subterranean termite alates crawling all over the floors for one day each September. We thought that we had an infestation inside the house until we realized what your exterminator has said – the alates were landing on the roof and then crawling into the house to set up shop.

The bad news is that, depending on the size of the termites that you’re dealing with, I suspect that screening the vents with material small enough to keep them out is going to pretty much stop airflow out of them.


----------

